# The responsibility of listening to a sermon



## Wannabee (Jan 3, 2006)

Does anyone have any resources for teaching people their responsibility in listening to a sermon? I've read some on line and I thought I had a book on it, but can't find it. I already have stuff on the duties of a church member, but need it specifically on listening to and being prepared for the sermon. I would appreciate some help.

Thanks


----------



## CalsFarmer (Jan 3, 2006)

This is something that soooo speaks to me. I LOVE listening to the preaching of the word..the only bad thing is when I cannot write FAST enough to get the goodies.....

I think its a 'hearts desire thing', but don't take that to heart...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2006)

I can recommend a few resources, starting with the Westminster Larger Catechism:



> Q160: What is required of those that hear the word preached?
> A160: It is required of those that hear the word preached, that they attend upon it with diligence,[1] preparation,[2] and prayer;[3] examine: What they hear by the scriptures;[4] receive the truth with faith,[5] love,[6] meekness,[7] and readiness of mind,[8] as the word of God;[9] meditate,[10] and confer of it;[11] hide it in their hearts,[12] and bring forth the fruit of it in their lives.[13]
> 
> 1. Prov. 8:34
> ...



From William Gouge's _Commentary on Hebrews_:



> The Right Hearing of Preaching
> 
> by this subject matter of preaching the word of God, we may receive a good direction to observe two caveats enjoined by Christ concerning hearing:
> 
> ...



Also see William Ames on The Hearing of God's Word.


----------

